# Insomnia



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I could use some suggestions for insomnia, I've had bouts of insomnia that have been much worse than the recent. I suppose it's more of a super bad sleeping pattern cycle I've been stuck on. During the day once or twice I crash with energy level. My mind isn't really ON anything in particular consciously. I'm restless but it's much too complicated to explain and it's something I think I'm just gonna have to ride out with time.

In the mean time I'm looking like hell and I'm super low energy.

I really just need to just get back in a good solid sleep all night habit and I'll be fine ...

I have a treadmill and have been using it a little at night in addition to morning thinking it would make me tired but it kinda has been doing the opposite :/ 

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated. thank you )


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

treadmill in the morning i think is good. But doing it at night wont so much as make you tired...but make your muscles tired. But releasing chemicals into the body that will prevent you from achieving natural sleep


I have suffered from insomnia for at least 4 years and doubt if i will get over it. 


But what i can do sometimes is if i have been awake for say 50+ hours, depending on the time. for example if it is 2pm, if i try to stay awake until 8-10pm and go to sleep then, and wake up at what is considered a normal time, i will have my regular sleep pattern for 2-3 days before i slowly loose it again. But it doesn't solve anything in the long run


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I suffer greatly from insomnia. I rely on pills, both prescription and OTC. I use self-hypnosis techniques, and meditation. I would not exercise too close to bedtime. Instead I would employ relaxation techniques like meditation, aroma therapy, and warm baths in a darker room. Anything that relaxes you.

Have you heard of non 24 syndrome? I do not suffer from this but it is a real condition where sufferers have internal clocks that operate on something other than a 24 hour system. May be worth looking into?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@jeffbobs

Thank you Jeff boobs. I think I will start to be better at just tracking the time and toughing out the sleepy bouts in the day, it might help.  

and @Siren I'll have to look into that. It is something I've struggled with for about 4 years but I go through long periods of good sleep cycle then not. And it's not just staying up late a couple of nights that throws it off. I'm not sure what it is and I'm thinking it might be diet? but for sure plan on looking that up tonight, I'll be up!  

If you don't mind me asking, what meds OTC do you take and what's the opinion of them?


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I take Advil PM and they work OK most of the time. I have tried almost everything herbal/natural and they work for a while, but usually end up not working in the long run.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Exercise will release endorphins which often make you feel more energized, I don't recommend working out before bedtime. Maybe stretching is a good idea, anything that will release tension in your body.

I suggest taking a warm or hot bath or shower, drinking a soothing (non-caffeinated!) tea - maybe chamomile... reading a book and lying in bed. Hot chocolate may not be a good thing because it may also be stimulating, so try a hot cider if you don't like tea. Another thing that helps me is closing my eyes and steadily breathing in and out for a few minutes -- trying not to think about anything, just relaxing my mind. A lot of the time I think what keeps me awake is thinking about various things, but if I focus more on physical relaxation and comfort, eventually I'll become sleepy. And obviously, patience is key -- don't run to get up and go online or watch TV if you don't fall asleep right away - you'll just wake up more and it will probably be even harder to sleep.

If these things don't seem to work, then maybe try having a shot of whiskey before bed. I've had people tell me that helps them fall asleep. However, alcohol seems to make some people more energetic, so don't try that unless everything else doesn't work out.

If you have tried a lot of methods with no success, then you might want to see a doctor (or more than one for other opinions) to see if you might need a medication or other form of help.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Make sure to practice good sleep hygiene: use your bedroom for nothing but sleep, (and sex) and this includes reading. I use all the techniques mentioned above but I prefer to avoid sleeping pills unless I am at a complete loss and unable to function at all. I use melatonin on a semi regular basis though. It works for me mostly, except when my mind is in overdrive, like now.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Some of these were mentioned above, but this has helped me:

Exercise regularly, but not close to when you go to bed. Not just jogging on a treadmill occasionally. Make it strenuous exercise 3+ times a week.

Try to do something relaxing before you go to sleep. Sip some wine while listening to classical music and/or reading a book. Chamomile tea could work too.


----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't sleep either. Think it's because of stress. Are you stressed, got issues that go beyond the physiologically treatable? Worried at all? I sure am. It's the first question to be asked. Obviously you know this though I presume


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

If you consume a lot of caffeine, try cutting down and don't drink any within the hours before you go to bed. It might also help to cut down on sugar. Eating well in general seems to help me feel more balanced.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I could use some suggestions for insomnia, I've had bouts of insomnia that have been much worse than the recent. I suppose it's more of a super bad sleeping pattern cycle I've been stuck on. During the day once or twice I crash with energy level. My mind isn't really ON anything in particular consciously. I'm restless but it's much too complicated to explain and it's something I think I'm just gonna have to ride out with time.
> 
> In the mean time I'm looking like hell and I'm super low energy.
> 
> ...



Need to ask some questions first. 

What's your caffiene intake like? Do you smoke? What is your daily routine like? Does it remain the same, or does it change a lot? How much exercise do you get? What time of the day does your energy level droop?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Need to ask some questions first.
> 
> What's your caffiene intake like? Do you smoke? What is your daily routine like? Does it remain the same, or does it change a lot? How much exercise do you get? What time of the day does your energy level droop?


Caffeine in the morning, 3 cups maybe 4 sometimes. I work from home/out of house and then my son from after school, dinner, bed routine - he does his own thing often and I talk to myself or the computer wall  He goes to bed and I try to unwind and relax but am wide awake. About 1-2 in the afternoon I seriously get a wave of super tired. Sometimes I'll lay down but most times not. I clean, laundry, errands, notes (for edu. and work stuff ) I write some more ... my head seems to only relax when taking in info, otherwise ... I think too much! HAhaha! :tongue: Anyways, I get about 1/2 hour of a jog in the morn or afternoon. I was thinking of trying the melatonin for now. I can not quit my coffee. I will turn into a giant amazon woman and tear the city apart if I quit coffee. That and severe migraines. Yup. I think that's about it >.<


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Eating well was mentioned above. That's another good idea. General rule, carbs are the fuel that gives you energy. Eat those earlier in the day so you have more time to burn them, and protein later in the day.


----------



## SublimeSerendipity (Dec 30, 2010)

@Ningsta Kitty, have you tried melatonin? 3mg about an hour before you want to fall asleep (helps if you relax in bed and not be on the computer, watching tv, etc). I've suffered from insomnia on and off since I was young. The melatonin is natural and can be taken for a long period of time. Don't rely on things like Benedryl or Tylenol PM or other OTC sleep aides because your body will build up a tolerance and it will no longer work. I use Tylenol PM if I feel like Melatonin isn't going to help me - like if I'm in a high anxiety mode, for example the night before a job interview. I also sometimes use Tylenol PM if I haven't slept in a couple days and I need to sleep like 9+ hours to recoup or lose functionality. But other than that I take the Melatonin every night.

Also, making sure you're in bed before you hit that "threshold" helps. I know if I am up too late then no matter how hard I try I missed the window of opportunity and I won't sleep.


----------

